

This Photo Is Actually a Pencil Perfect Drawing - mhb
http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/this-photo-is-actually-a-pencil-perfect-drawing.html

======
ghshephard
Oddity central is one of those horrible sites that have a dozen links in the
article - all back to their own site. SEO gone amok.

Here's an actual link to the artists profile:

<http://diegokoi.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24>

~~~
chii
Some of them you can tell are drawings, but
<http://diegokoi.deviantart.com/gallery/25937209#/d5hk8nb> looks really good.

------
amirmansour
This is what I call art that takes real talent.

~~~
pan69
Is it art or craftsmanship?

~~~
zafka
It is both.

------
helloamar
Wow, amazing

